# AbsoluTTely not here yet!



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

I guess I am the only one who has not received a copy of AbsoluTTe yet! :'( Have you forgoTTen me or should I blame the post? I was anxious to get my copy since I was informed I have won a keyring! ;D


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2003)

No your not the only one,
I`m still waiting & sick of attacking the postman on a morning questioning his abbillity to post my copy of absolutte.
Surely can`t blame the postal strike now


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If anyone has *NOT* received their issue 2 copy yet, can you please email [email protected] with your membership number and your full address.

We have found recently that we are having a lot of problems with submitted data being wrong.

It seems amazing, but some people can't get their own postal or email address correct  : ;D


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

But I had received the first copy of Absolutte at the same address without any problems! :-/ 
Anyway, E-mail sent!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Well in that case some postman somewhere is probably enjoying your copy of absoluTTe 2 ;D



> But I had received the first copy of Absolutte at the same address without any problems! Â :-/
> Anyway, E-mail sent!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

AbsoluTTe arrived yesterday - along with the TTOC stickers (v. nice ) and the rest of the bits and pieces.

Only one thing to say to all none-TTOC members out there - you don't know what your missing!

BIG [smiley=thumbsup.gif], and thank you very much


----------

